
Asdf: Extendable Version Manager - rubyn00bie
https://github.com/asdf-vm/asdf
======
sergogovich
I tried it. It is very convenient to manage versions of Ruby, but very
difficult to manage versions gems.

------
skolos
Interesting, but has nothing to do with the classic lisp's ASDF
([https://common-lisp.net/project/asdf/](https://common-
lisp.net/project/asdf/))

